# Shotgun ammo of choice for home use



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

OO, bird shot, flechette ammo? What do you have packed in your shotgun for home defense? Deep penetration or light so it doesn't go through walls?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Considering that my wife and I have no one else living with us my Mossberg stays loaded with 3" 00 buckshot (15 pellets). I realize that there will be some wall and structure damage but hope that the outcome will be one where I will survive to repair the damage.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

1st out is a slug, topped with 6 rounds of '000' Buck. I guess I"m not playin' around.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

birdshot is cheap and will still split a head open or strip flesh off your bones.


----------



## Nuclearcujo (Apr 22, 2012)

1st Shell is 3" Slug, the rest are 00 Buck. I realize there will be quite a mess and home remodeling involved, but I want no doubt about dropping the intruder.


----------

